# A Zio Brag



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

I'm so proud of Pearce & Zio scoring 2nd and 3rd in two recent Amateur Gun Dog Field Trials that I had to post this picture of them displaying their ribbons. 

Even Zio seems to be smiling. :biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

wooo hooo, go Zio!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

SubMariner said:


> Even Zio seems to be smiling. :biggrin:


He really does!! Way to go Zio!

Richelle


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Aww Zio looks so proud!


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Jan 30, 2010)

German shorthairs are so handsome


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Congrats Zio! *cheers*


----------

